# Coral id?



## poy

Hey everyone,

So a week ago I picked up this coral from a budget bin, its gaining color but have no idea what it is. It just looked so nice even when it was dull, perhaps I just like giving coral a chance. Before I ramble on forever, here is the photo  detritus is my substrate


----------



## Jaysan

Damn those are some serious colours!
Looks like a chalice maybe?


----------



## poy

Jaysan said:


> Damn those are some serious colours!
> Looks like a chalice maybe?


Its not a chalice, it fleshy like an acan. But not smooth flesh like a welso, lobo or trachy.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I'm leaning more to the Acan strain .... btw where is this "budget bin" located


----------



## do_0b

which store has this budget bin you speak of...


----------



## poy

Sea MunnKey said:


> I'm leaning more to the Acan strain .... btw where is this "budget bin" located


Aquatic kingdom, was in the $15 tray


----------



## altcharacter

Acanthastrea Echinata

Start target feeding it and it'll grow up nice and beautiful


----------



## Tristan

It's not an acan... looks more along the lines of a symphyllia agaricia or a lobophyllia

Either way I'll take a frag for $20 when your ready


----------



## Yellowtang

*Coral ID*

I agree, it sure looks like an echinata, great looking piece and you have a good eye.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I'll raise the stake to $25 ... 

Kidding aside ... yeah it sure has some nice colouration


----------



## AdInfinitum

Australomussa?


----------



## poy

AdInfinitum said:


> Australomussa?


Close, but I think I found the answer by google image searching Australomussa

"symphyllia wilsoni"


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Was this piece imported from Australia?


----------



## poy

Sea MunnKey said:


> Was this piece imported from Australia?


Possibly, AK seems to get the weird and obscure coral


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Awesome score ... can't go wrong with a $15 bucks pick. Can't even buy the most common coral with that amount no more .... 



poy said:


> Possibly, AK seems to get the weird and obscure coral


----------



## AdInfinitum

Nice find...I love getting the mystery corals as well...so interesting to colour them up and see what you get!


----------



## twobytwo

poy said:


> Aquatic kingdom, was in the $15 tray


Going to check tonight!

Are they still having Buy 2 frags get one free?


----------



## poy

twobytwo said:


> Going to check tonight!
> 
> Are they still having Buy 2 frags get one free?


Just got an email for coral shipment, fml can't go till Saturday. Frag sale is in effect still


----------



## Patwa

100% symphyllia wilsoni

great find!

Daniel got in aussie stuff a while ago...must've come from there.

z


----------



## Rookie2013

AdInfinitum said:


> Nice find...I love getting the mystery corals as well...so interesting to colour them up and see what you get!


This is one reason i love this hobby you might see a coral cheaply priced but it might be the gem as poy has scored..good stuff.


----------



## Letigrama

poy said:


> Aquatic kingdom, was in the $15 tray


Crap Ak never had a budget bin when i go only overpriced corals. Nicely done!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa

just an FYI for those kicking themselves for not being the one to find this frag....

was at AK yesterday and there was one frag left of this _exact_ s. wilsoni - $40

z


----------



## Letigrama

A comment on this thread. I went to AK last weekend again to find empty tank and overpriced coral Serioulsly. Some of the corals are dying and they are just there to rip.off some fool. The $15 box was a rare fine day because this place sucks big time. It is also empty most of the.time yet nobody.comes to helpyou

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

